# [solved] Touchscreen Acer t230h hängt sich auf / friert ein

## Da Niel

Hi,

ich habe Probleme meinen Touchscreen stabil zum laufen zu bringen.

Wenn ich den X-Server starte reagiert der Touchscreen wie erwartet, d.h. der Pointer lässt sich flüssig bewegen, doch nach ein par Minuten (manchmal nach einer halben Stunde) reagiert das Display träge und friert letztendlich ganz ein.

Wenn ich dann das usb-Kabel des Touchscreens raus und wieder rein stecke, funktioniert alles wieder flüssig, bis das Touchpanel wieder einfriert.

Ich habe es mit evdev und tslib versucht, aber das Verhalten bleibt das selbe (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob meine Einstellungen gegriffen haben, da das Touchpanel out-of-the-box "funktionierte")

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich noch ansetzen könnte, oder ob ich was übersehen habe?

Das Touchpanel ist ein Acer t230h:

```

juke ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a64 (rev a2)

03:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be3 (rev a1)

```

und ich habe CONFIG_HID_QUANTA in den kernel gebaut:

```

juke ~ # grep QUANTA /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_HID_QUANTA=y

```

und die entsprechenden udev rules definiert:

```

juke ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-touchscreen.rules

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0408", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3001", SYMLINK+="usb/quanta_touch"

SUBSYSTEM=="input", KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0408", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3001", SYMLINK+="input/quanta_touch"

```

so dass die device links existieren:

```

juke ~ # ll /dev/input/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    140 Feb 22 10:31 by-id

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    140 Feb 22 10:31 by-path

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 64 Feb 22  2011 event0

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 65 Feb 22  2011 event1

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 66 Feb 22  2011 event2

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 67 Feb 22  2011 event3

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 68 Feb 22  2011 event4

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 69 Feb 22 10:31 event5

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 63 Feb 22  2011 mice

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 32 Feb 22  2011 mouse0

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 33 Feb 22 10:31 mouse1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 Feb 22  2011 quanta_touch -> event2

juke ~ # ll /dev/usb/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Feb 22  2011 quanta_touch -> ../bus/usb/005/002

```

ausserdem habe ich den xserver mit dem tslib use flag gebaut (siege emerge --info weiter unten)

und wenn ich 

```

cat /dev/input/quanta_touch

```

ausführe kommen lauter Zeichen sobald ich das Panel berühre (jedenfalls solange es noch nicht eingefroren ist)

Stutzig mach mich allerdings /var/log/Xorg.0.log denn es scheint mir so als würde evdev das Device nicht richtig einbinden, aber leider kann ich die Fehler noch nicht richtig interpretieren (siehe 38.026):

```

[    25.795]

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[    25.795] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    25.795] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

[    25.795] Current Operating System: Linux juke 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #9 SMP Tue Feb 22 10:24:58 CET 2011 i686

[    25.795] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    25.795] Build Date: 12 February 2011  03:49:19PM

[    25.795] 

[    25.795] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[    25.795]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    25.795] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    25.795] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 22 11:12:37 2011

[    26.005] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    26.005] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    26.064] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    26.064] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    26.064] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    26.065] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[    26.065] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    26.065] (**) |-->Input Device "Acer T230H"

[    26.065] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    26.065] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    26.394] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    26.394] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    26.394] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    26.394] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    26.394] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    26.394] (II) Loader magic: 0x81ffde0

[    26.394] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    26.394]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    26.394]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    26.394]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    26.394]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    26.397] (--) PCI:*(0:3:0:0) 10de:0a64:174b:3100 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xce000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ec00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    26.397] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    26.527] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    26.542] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.542]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.542]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.542]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.542] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    26.542] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    26.542] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    26.542] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    26.542] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    26.542] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    26.542] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    26.542] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    26.542] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    26.553] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.553]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.554]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.554]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.554] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    26.554] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    26.554] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    27.573] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    27.573]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.573]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    27.573] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 17:28:21 PST 2011

[    27.573] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    27.573] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    27.574] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    27.596] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.596]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    27.596]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    27.596]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    27.596] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    27.596] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    27.641] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    27.641] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    27.641] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    27.641] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    27.642] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    27.642] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    27.642] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    27.642] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    27.643] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    27.704] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    27.710]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.710]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    27.728] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    27.729] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    27.754] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.754]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[    27.754]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    27.754]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    27.754] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 17:12:14 PST 2011

[    27.765] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    27.765] (++) using VT number 7

[    27.785] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    27.785] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    27.785] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    27.807] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.807]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.807]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    27.807] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    27.807] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    27.807] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    27.816] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.816]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.816]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    27.817] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    27.817] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    27.817] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    27.837] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    27.837] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    27.837] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    27.837] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    27.837] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

[    27.838] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[    27.838] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[    27.838] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[    36.674] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU ION (GT218) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    36.674] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[    36.674] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.18.45.00.00

[    36.674] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 1X

[    36.674] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    36.674] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on ION at PCI:3:0:0

[    36.674] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Acer T230H (DFP-0)

[    36.674] (--) NVIDIA(0): Acer T230H (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    36.674] (--) NVIDIA(0): Acer T230H (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (30.000-80.000 kHz) would exclude

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.709] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "720x576".

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1280x720".

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (30.000-80.000 kHz) would exclude

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.710] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.713] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.713] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.713] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (30.000-80.000 kHz) would exclude

[    36.713] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

[    36.713] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.714] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.714] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.714] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.714] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.714] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.721] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.721] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.721] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.721] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.721] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "720x576".

[    36.722] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.722] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.722] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.723] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.723] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1280x720".

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (30.000-80.000 kHz) would exclude

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.724] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.726] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Acer T230H (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode

[    36.726] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

[    36.726] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (55.000-75.000 Hz) would exclude

[    36.726] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

[    36.726] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

[    36.845] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[    36.845] (==) NVIDIA(0):

[    36.845] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    36.845] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    36.845] (==) NVIDIA(0):

[    36.845] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    36.845] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[    36.845] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[    36.874] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 97); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    36.874] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    36.881] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[    36.881] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    36.882] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[    36.882] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

[    36.890] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    36.890] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    36.890] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    36.890] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    36.890] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    36.890] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    36.890] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    36.890] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    36.892] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    36.994] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    37.042] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

[    37.098] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    37.098] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

[    37.099] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    37.099] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    37.110] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    37.110] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    37.111] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    37.111] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    37.111] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    37.112] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    37.112] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    37.112] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    37.112] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    37.112] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    37.112] (==) RandR enabled

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    37.112] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    37.120] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    38.026] (**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

[    38.026] (**) Acer T230H: always reports core events

[    38.026] (**) Acer T230H: Device: "/dev/usb/quanta_touch"

[    38.026] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

[    38.026] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    38.026] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Acer T230H"

[    38.046] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    38.046] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    38.046] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    38.046] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    38.051] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    38.051] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    38.051] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    38.051] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    38.051] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    38.051] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    38.124] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    38.124] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    38.124] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    38.124] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    38.130] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    38.130] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    38.130] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    38.130] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    38.130] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    38.130] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    38.143] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer T230H (/dev/input/event2)

[    38.143] (**) Acer T230H: Applying InputClass "evdev touchscreen catchall"

[    38.143] (**) Acer T230H: always reports core events

[    38.143] (**) Acer T230H: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    38.150] (--) Acer T230H: Found absolute axes

[    38.150] (--) Acer T230H: Found x and y absolute axes

[    38.150] (--) Acer T230H: Found absolute touchscreen

[    38.150] (II) Acer T230H: Configuring as touchscreen

[    38.150] (**) Acer T230H: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    38.150] (**) Acer T230H: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    38.150] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Acer T230H" (type: TOUCHSCREEN)

[    38.150] (II) Acer T230H: initialized for absolute axes.

[    38.151] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer T230H (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    38.151] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    38.154] (II) config/udev: Adding input device   USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[    38.154] (**)   USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    38.154] (**)   USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[    38.154] (**)   USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    38.162] (--)   USB Keyboard: Found keys

[    38.162] (II)   USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    38.162] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "  USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    38.162] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    38.162] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    38.162] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    38.164] (II) config/udev: Adding input device   USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    38.164] (**)   USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    38.164] (**)   USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[    38.164] (**)   USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    38.170] (--)   USB Keyboard: Found keys

[    38.170] (II)   USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    38.170] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "  USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    38.170] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    38.170] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    38.170] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

eventuell ist auch meine xorg.conf nicht in Ordnung? :

```

juke ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-06.nvidia.com)  Tue Jan 18 17:31:39 PST 2011

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

#    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Acer T230H" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

 Identifier      "Acer T230H"

 Driver          "evdev"

 Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

 Option          "ReportingMode"         "Raw"

 Option          "Device"                "/dev/usb/quanta_touch"

 Option          "PacketCount"           "13"

 Option          "OpcodePressure"        "852034"

 Option          "OpcodeX"               "65584"

 Option          "OpcodeY"               "65585"

 Option          "CalibrationModel"      "1"

 Option          "CornerTopLeftX"        "0"

 Option          "CornerTopLeftY"        "0"

 Option          "CornerTopRightX"       "1920" # 1920 for 23"

 Option          "CornerTopRightY"       "0"

 Option          "CornerBottomLeftX"     "0"

 Option          "CornerBottomLeftY"     "1080"  # 1080 for 23"

 Option          "CornerBottomRightX"    "1920" # 1920 for 23"

 Option          "CornerBottomRightY"    "1080"  # 1080 for 23"

 Option          "CornerScreenWidth"     "1920" # 1920 for 23"

 Option          "CornerScreenHeight"    "1080"  # 1080 for 23"

 Option          "EmulateRightButton"    "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "void"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"  "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

und zu guter letzt noch emerge --info

```

juke ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_D510_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 Feb 2011 11:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv imagemagick ipod ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype tslib udev unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev tslib" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

für jede Anregung bin ich sehr dankbar...Last edited by Da Niel on Tue Apr 26, 2011 10:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Da Niel

scheint ein Hardwaredefekt des Touchpanels zu sein, da es auch auf verschiedenen windows rechnern trotz aktueller treiber einfriert... habs an acer zurückgeschickt und warte auf den Umtausch....

----------

